# my first fatty fell apart



## axpilot (Feb 5, 2010)

when I went to roll it up and roll it in the bacon weave it started to fall apart. I salvaged it and rolled it back up the best i could. I am sure it will taste fine, just wont look pretty. Any tips on keeping it together for the next one?


IT"S LOOKING GOOD .......but the wood in by ecb keeps catching on fire


----------



## pitrow (Feb 5, 2010)

make sure it's not too thin is the main thing. Also try to keep it cold and it will stick together better. A lot of the time I'll stick mine in the freezer for a bit to let it cool down, then continue working with it.


----------



## ismoke (Feb 5, 2010)

This ^^^

My general rule of thumb is to put in the freezer for 15 or so mins before I start, roll it out, put the toppings on, then back in the freezer for another 10 mins or so, then roll and weave.  Then back in the freezer again, for 5-10 mins, then straight to the smoke. 

May be overkill, but I haven't had one fall apart yet since I started doing it this way.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 5, 2010)

What ^^^^^ said.  When you do the basic roll, then into plastic wrap THEN into freezer for firming up.  I use that time to do the bacon weave.

Another possible problem might be there was too much material in the stuffing.  Nah, we never overstuff.....


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out this thread it should help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=68353

I find getting the meat really cold at each stage really helps


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 6, 2010)

If you look at this thread
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...lling+tutorial
you can see how I use the bag to cradle the fatty to set it onto the bacon weave.  That's how I keep the sausage supported until I get it tightly wrapped in the saran wrap.


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

My first fatty I tried to roll the whole thing at once, man I felt like a d......!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes again what they said. Just watch and read those threads and you'll be an expert really quickly.


----------



## axpilot (Feb 6, 2010)

well, it just went on the smoker. we'll see how it goes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just took it off, it is ok, I used deer sausage and it does not have as much flavor as i would like.


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2010)

If you used deer sausage did it have enough fat in it to hold it together?


----------

